# Drywall in IRAQ



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

I did a job for a guy who owns an electrical co. awhile back. Heard they were gonna do some work in IRAQ. Anyone know what the process is to even do something like this. I'm clueless but at this point willing to look into anything?


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

Ahh, the smell of drywall mud & gunpowder in the morning. arty:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

MeatBallDryWall said:


> Ahh, the smell of drywall mud & gunpowder in the morning. arty:


And 140º afternoons.....:whistling


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Stay the hell out of Iraq.
Do you want to end up on youtube getting beheaded?


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

They do not build the way we do in the U.S. - It is generally masonry walls with plaster or rarely drywall or it is tin studs and drywall for a temporary application.

You will not get enough out of the work to pay for the plane ticket, unless there are ties to government subsidies and Obama programs to fuel the economy.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

Know a guy who went to Kurdistan to build concrete homes. The USDA trained him by sending him first just south of our border to build the same for deportees. Turns out the Mexican govt. didn't have the facilities to house them all. Anyway, don't know why the USDA had anything to do with it, but have heard its big money if you can get hooked up with the govt. on it. And you pay big to the IRS.


----------

